# 3 hour block, 60 packages...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

WTF? After loading, you only have 2:30 to finish. 

2 min 30 sec for 1 package. You're getting paid $0.93 to deliver 1 package. 

And UBER drivers complain about $0.90 per mile. 

Anyone ever finish 60 packages to 60 different addresses in 3 hours? This is physically impossible I don't care how good you are...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Quit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> WTF? After loading, you only have 2:30 to finish.
> 
> 2 min 30 sec for 1 package. You're getting paid $0.93 to deliver 1 package.
> 
> ...


Welcome... I see you are new.

For starters there are several other threads on this very same page about the package loads. I don't see why you didn't just post in one of them.

While my WH does 4 hour blocks, when I get 60 I can finish them in 2.5 hours.

It should not take you 30 minutes to load if you are being efficient.

You can quit or figure out a way to work the system. Up to you!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812.... Most likely. You can take my job.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Welcome... I see you are new.
> 
> For starters there are several other threads on this very same page about the package loads. *I don't see why you didn't just post in one of them.*
> 
> ...


Because there's a huge difference between a 4 hour block with 60 packages and 3 hour block with 60 packages.

Anyway, with both of your attitudes. I guess both of you are pros at this so I will not share what I've learned from someone that's been doing this for a while. He told me something valuable to beat the system.

FLEX ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> . He told me something valuable to beat the system.


Sure he did that's why you are here to tell us you are gonna quit...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Sure he did that's why you are here to tell us you are gonna quit...


Well since you call yourself a flexpert you don't need to know.

60 blocks, 60 different addresses in 2:30. LOL Sure whatever you say. Since you know so much about everything even Flex in Los Angeles right? Gotta love Mr. Know-it-alls...

FYI, unlike what you said as an expert, I wasn't penalized for forfeiting 30 minutes prior to the pick up time. I was still getting all the blocks offered.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Sure he did that's why you are here to tell us you are gonna quit...


There are easier jobs where you make more. Even if you beat the system, you'll be making little over a dollar for a package.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

60 packages is almost never going to be 60 addresses. And in a three hour block they are much more likely to be closer together too.

All house stops could easily take 2 hours or less from first stop to last stop, though that would granted require some really good luck. Two a minute tends to be a reletively good metric, but I certainly didn't start out being able to do it that quick. 
I had like 44 stops including four at an apartment which counts as "1", (rest were houses) and it took me less than an hour and a half today. And that's including not going the recommended order.

Keep zones together. Make sure to check the app and don't go out of the way if you can help it. Avoid crossing busy streets and waiting at lights as much as possible.

All that said....60 stops should not be a three hour route. Pretty sure here the max is 50 or something like that. But 60 packages could easily happen.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Unless all of your blocks are 60 packages and 60 stops, it all averages out in the long run in your favor.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol I did 86 in 3 hrs 20 min last week. Was not bad at all and my new record


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol I did 86 in 3 hrs 20 min last week. Was not bad at all and my new record


Awesome -- now Amazon knows they can bump the blocks up to 100 for 4 hr blocks for everyone! How high can we goooooooooo?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Amazing. 
Yesterday: Forfeited first block ever because of a dead battery.
Today: Amazon Flex expert after 2 blocks.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Awesome -- now Amazon knows they can bump the blocks up to 100 for 4 hr blocks for everyone! How high can we goooooooooo?


I look at it as $0.72 per delivery.


UberPasco said:


> Amazing.
> Yesterday: Forfeited first block ever because of a dead battery.
> Today: Amazon Flex expert after 2 blocks.


I'm a very fast learner. I've already learned that most people on Flex chat are Know-it-all ****** bags. I'm acting accordingly.

I don't care if I'm a newbie here. I'm the bully, I don't get bullied. Keep being a ***** to your masters while trying to act tough to your fellow workers. If we can't vent at forums like this where can we?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you don't like the job, why are you still doing it? Quit. Find something you can be a bully at.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> If you don't like the job, why are you still doing it? Quit. Find something you can be a bully at.


You're in my thread, get lost.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Are the packages ordered in a sequence for delivery?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Are the packages ordered in a sequence for delivery?


Not always but they are all in the same vicinity. Flex app GPS will make you go in circles though.

Also, you have to put them in order where you can recognize where you put the packages or else, you'll be looking through all of them over and over. What I did was put them in alphabetical order by the street names.

This one girl only had 18 packages to deliver but she had to go 3 different cities many miles apart. It all varies.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> I look at it as $0.72 per delivery.
> 
> I'm a very fast learner. I've already learned that most people on Flex chat are Know-it-all ****** bags. I'm acting accordingly.
> 
> I don't care if I'm a newbie here. I'm the bully, I don't get bullied. Keep being a ***** to your masters while trying to act tough to your fellow workers. If we can't vent at forums like this where can we?


No sir/mam you are NOT a fast learner, because your parents did taught you (for decades) about how to be humble and polite not a like a "person" you are trying to portray here!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> No sir/mam you are NOT a fast learner, because your parents did taught you (for decades) about how to be humble and polite not a person you are trying to portray here!


"Parents did taught you"? Who learned you how to spoke?

My parents taught me to treat people the way they treat me but most of all, they taught me not to get pushed around. Reason being, if you let them push you around, they will keep on doing it.

Anyway, I'm not referring to you when I said Know-it-all ****** bags. They know who they are... So relax and have a good evening sir/ma'am.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> "Parents did taught you"? Who learned you how to spoke?... So relax and have a good evening sir/ma'am.


See I was correct, your parents did taught you, you are not a bad person just drifted a little bit.
TC


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Not always but they are all in the same vicinity. Flex app GPS will make you go in circles though.
> 
> Also, you have to put them in order where you can recognize where you put the packages or else, you'll be looking through all of them over and over. What I did was put them in alphabetical order by the street names.
> 
> This one girl only had 18 packages to deliver but she had to go 3 different cities many miles apart. It all varies.


I used to do parcel runs for the post office, which I think is a lot like what you guys do for Flex. In fact, on Sundays the only stuff we would run would be the amazon deliveries.

The most efficient way would be to order them in a loop start to finish. You want to eliminate any backtracking and avoid doubling over areas if possible. In other words, start from the pickup location and head out and do a section that is close to where you start and move outward from there until you've run through every neighborhood.

If you know your area, you can also cut time on organizing. But I would simply sort them into neighborhoods, figure out the order for the neighborhoods that's efficient, then simply number each package in order of delivery and lay them out in your vehicle in a way that starts and circles the vehicle (first neighborhood front passenger seat, second neighborhood rear passenger seat, third neighborhood rear driver side, last neighborhood trunk).

Sixty packages is a lot, but you also know a bunch of those will be multiple boxes for a single stop. The real kicker are those stinking apartments way int he back with 3 flight run to get to the door.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> See I was correct, your parents did taught you, you are not a bad person just drifted a little bit.
> TC


Oh boy... "did teach you". C'mon man simple English.

Let me ask you. What's the deal with all-seeing eye in your avatar?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Whine elsewhere.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Whine elsewhere.


Speak for yourself kid. This is your 4th post in my thread. Do you understand English? Get lost.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Your thread. You're a joke.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> The most efficient way would be to order them in a loop start to finish. You want to eliminate any backtracking and avoid doubling over areas if possible. In other words, start from the pickup location and head out and do a section that is close to where you start and move outward from there until you've run through every neighborhood


This would take too long. The way the app works logistics is about sorting them into regions

Doing it by street name is also inefficient.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> This would take too long. The way the app works logistics is about sorting them into regions
> 
> Doing it by street name is also inefficient.


I sort by street names so I know the location in my car the package is or if it's an envelope those get sorted separately.

When amazon tells me to deliver to 123 main street I first look in M in envelopes if not there then I know it's in the H to O section of my car


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I usually only get SP numbers within 20 (i.e. SP0000-->SP0020) for the block so I would prefer to put them in 3-4 different places instead of 26 places for sorting by letters. ~10 package per location is still manageable to sweep through quickly.
Back to the main topic, 60 packages for 3 hour block usually just go to ~30-40 addresses, which could be finish in 1.5 hour. Worst case, 60 pkg with 60 addresses, would take you 2-3 hours. Wasn't that the amount of hours you were paid for?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This would take too long. The way the app works logistics is about sorting them into regions
> 
> Doing it by street name is also inefficient.


So the Flex GPS app sets the route? Does it every do it inefficiently?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> So the Flex GPS app sets the route? Does it every do it inefficiently?


Sometimes it's efficient. If there are new developments or apartments it can be awful. Just depends


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> I usually only get SP numbers within 20 (i.e. SP0000-->SP0020) for the block so I would prefer to put them in 3-4 different places instead of 26 places for sorting by letters. ~10 package per location is still manageable to sweep through quickly.


This.



KILLERST said:


> Back to the main topic, 60 packages for 3 hour block usually just go to ~30-40 addresses, which could be finish in 1.5 hour. Worst case, 60 pkg with 60 addresses, would take you 2-3 hours. Wasn't that the amount of hours you were paid for?


Not this.

Not when they don't let you leave the warehouse until 20 after, and it's a 25 minute drive to the town where all the deliveries are, and you have an Undeliverable to take back at the end. Not that hard to work an extra hour when there's no margin for error.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> See I was correct, your parents did taught you, you are not a bad person just drifted a little bit.
> TC


Got 50 in 4 hour block! FAQ DA Sheet! Slavery indeed !


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

2 days ago i got a $72 4hr block with just 22 packages to cerritos finished in 1.5 hrs including 25mins to get to and from...


----------

